# Acquisition d'un iPad



## Matthy360 (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

je souhaiterais avoir quelques renseignements à propos de l'iPad (j'aimerais faire l'acquisition d'un iPad Wifi 64Go) :
- J'ai notifié qu'Apple vendait encore sur l'Apple Store des iPad de première génération reconditionnés à des prix défiants toutes concurrences (modèle Wifi 64Go à 439). Je voulais donc savoir si cela était intéressant de saisir l'occasion ? J'ai l'impression que cette génération ait été mise un peu de côté en terme d'évolution OS et tout simplement des performances mêmes du produit. Que faire ?
- J'aurais voulu savoir également si les apps achetées sur iPhone se synchronisaient automatiquement avec l'iPad (celles compatibles bien sûr) où s'il fallait les racheter ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, vos avis, et votre aide ! 

Bonne soirée, Matthieu.


----------



## nikomimi (12 Octobre 2012)

Pour ta 2ème question, 1 app iphone = iPhone, 1 app iPad = iPad. Ce n'est pas considérer comme étant la même machine, et les app's ne sont pas les mêmes, donc faudra les racheter, à moins que tu ne télécharge l'appli iPhone sur ton iPad (avec le fameux zoom X2) mais c'est vraiment pas l'idéal.


----------



## Lauange (13 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Pour la 1ere génération d'Ipad, pas de Facetime ni de possibilité de prendre des photos.. Pour surfer et jouer c'est une très bonne affaire sachant que l'IOS de cette génération n'évoluera plus et restera au 5.1.1. Cela peut être problématique dans qques mois pour certaines applis.

Ensuite, une appli acheté pour un iphone peut être mise sur ton ipad (en la cochant avant la synchro). La fenêtre d'affichage ne sera pas optimum sauf si tu jailbreak et que tu utilise un tweak spécifique (j'ai oublié le nom).

a+


----------

